

Sysadmins! There's no shame in using a mouse to delete files - ddelony
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/07/26/cli_vs_gui/

======
stephengillie
This is just silly. Real men use the best tool for the job. Even better, real
men _know_ which tool _is_ the best for a given task.

